# oops



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

i came home today to a very guilty look on my girlfriends face. apparently she let my dog go potty out the front door. after searching and searching and not being able to find him, she went out to the back deck and found him tied with my female whom is in her first heat. he broke through the gate and managed to pull off the impossible, or so i had thought it was impossible. she is nearly a year old and this was her first heat. i was very upset by this because for starters it's too early. i haven't even sent in their registery. i had planned on doing this but not for atleast another year and before testing both parents for genetic stability. anyway i ran her to the vet and he told me she should be fine since she appears to be fully developed and she is as strong as an ox. keep your fingers crossed she will be okay if took. i am really upset right now. i won't be letting them near one another again so hopefully it didn't take. lesson learned here, take the male to another house because they can over come some serious obsticals in order to breed.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

You could always do a spay/abortion if that's something you believe in.

Who knows, maybe it didn't take. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Seems to be happening a lot lately. This is the 2nd oops I've heard about in as many days. Gawd, don't let the oops virus find us. Terra's probably going to come in heat next month. I need to go and paint crosses on our doors and windows to keep the bad oops bug out. LOL


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Ouch man, that sucks. Yeah, abort if you're concerned about it. If not, well, ouch. I used to get really upset when I read about these accidents but I guess shiz happens. We had a close call this month, my buddy came over and let his dog in my yard from the side gate. He didn't know that Sweet Pea was back there or that she was in heat. I ran out back when I noticed my buddy holding a leash, nothing had happened but I got a better understanding about how accidents occure. Good luck to ya Bleezy


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That really sucks. I hope that she didn't take and you wont have to deal with a young dog having pups.


----------



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

well i don't believe in abortion,but i would have considered it if the vet had said she wasn't in danger. apparently it's more of a problem in dogs who's first heat comes at 6 to 9 months, fortunately she is well over 11. she'll be one the 31st. i still hope it doesn't happen because it wasn't something any of us here are ready for, but as things are i guess if it does i'll just have to deal with it. atleasat they aren't dogs i wouldn't breed in the first place. you know? lol


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I wouldnt believe in abortion either[well i do,but understand why others arent,$$$$] either way if my dog were worth 1,ooo$ a pup,it sucks and people should be way more care carefull,jmo.and yes it does seem quite frequant,it sucks in so many ways.....
opps here comes another infracrtion BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,lol.....


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Sounds to me like another peddlin' sceme, oops...my dogs hopped the fence or someone left the gate open. If you have intact males/females...you are either competing or breeding...either way you should understand the seperation importance at cycling time. 

I could be wrong as I know accidents do happen but it seems to happen TOO much these days. If it was truely an accident then the best of luck with the pups...I hope you can find them good homes. If you are trying to peddle pups this is definately a place you don't want to try that.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow that really sucks hope your girl is physically ready. MY brothers puppy is having her first heat cycle right now and i have a male puppy that i keep with me at ALL times (i am a homemaker i am with him 24/ LITERALLY) so no chance of an oops but i was suprised my 7 month old male has NO ZERO NON AT ALL intrest in her she tries to get in his face when i take him thru the house to take him out for his buisness and he just shoves her out of his way (I am proud of him I never want puppies) is this normal? Do males and females reach sexual maturaty at different ages? My brothers female is getting spayed as soon as shes out of heat so no chanced of an oops later either


----------



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

well people can think what they want here. i was as disturbed as you guys. i doubt i would share the fact that it happened here if i didn't want to share it as a warning. it wasn't on purpose and i am not simply trying to sell some bullies. it's not like they were bred 4 or 5 times and are going to have 12 pups even if it did take. if they have any pups they are already spoken for. keep in mind i run a grooming salon and wouldn't need to advertise. i was trying to warn people of the persistence of these dogs. i believe it is called gameness and i have recently learned that the trait can manifest itself in a way not typically thought of. allow me to be more specific, until about the 11th day they were doing fine. my male and female were in crates across from one another and nobody was trying anything. well my male was wining and had a boner which was leaving residue in his crate so i was constantly cleaning it. by the 13th day my male was howling all day and going to the front of her crate and stirring her up when he wasn't in his crate. they were growling back and forth and he started clawing at her crate. so i took buffy and put her outside on my back deck in a different crate. the crate was sort of broken actually and that is why i left it on my deck. i needed one outside that could endure bad weather, since sometimes i have loud clients and i don't want to listen to their barking all day. the crate wasn't totally broken, the latch on the door worked to shut the door. the top part of the latch secured the door and the bottom part of the rod doesn't latch in. even broken it would take a hurricane to get it open. i never figured it would matter since my female wasn't the one trying to cause a problem and she crate trained. now, my deck has a secure wooden door on it that is about waste high; it is secured by a latch. it is impossible to break open from the inside where the two reside normally together during the day(when buffy isn't in heat). i never considered a dog literally ramming the door open from the OUTSIDE. you have to walk up 15 feet of stairs before you even get to that door. anywho that is exactly what my dog did. he RAMMED the door open and further more proceed to pull my females crate open. or she somehow pushed it open, but i don't see that being possible. this is what happened, call me a lair if you want. in the mean time nobody here will be able to get one of these bullies anyway. so if this seems like an advertisement and makes me look like some kind of shady breeder than so be it. this can happen i wanted to share so perhaps others might not run into this problem. edjucate you spouse on how this works. my girl didn't even know they were breeding because she thought they were just standing there. give a man some credit or ban me from this site if you think i am some sleeze bag. it easy to point the finger but maybe if people would listen to stories like mine they might realize unless you have some sort a facility designed to prevent this sort of thing, it would be much better to find somewhere to put you male. i learned a lesson from this hopefully someone else can too.


----------



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> Wow that really sucks hope your girl is physically ready. MY brothers puppy is having her first heat cycle right now and i have a male puppy that i keep with me at ALL times (i am a homemaker i am with him 24/ LITERALLY) so no chance of an oops but i was suprised my 7 month old male has NO ZERO NON AT ALL intrest in her she tries to get in his face when i take him thru the house to take him out for his buisness and he just shoves her out of his way (I am proud of him I never want puppies) is this normal? Do males and females reach sexual maturaty at different ages? My brothers female is getting spayed as soon as shes out of heat so no chanced of an oops later either


i think it just depends on the dog but it gets worse at different times during the heat. i've seen males that can't even figure it out ever. who knows.


----------



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

MADBood said:


> Sounds to me like another peddlin' sceme, oops...my dogs hopped the fence or someone left the gate open. If you have intact males/females...you are either competing or breeding...either way you should understand the seperation importance at cycling time.
> 
> I could be wrong as I know accidents do happen but it seems to happen TOO much these days. If it was truely an accident then the best of luck with the pups...I hope you can find them good homes. If you are trying to peddle pups this is definately a place you don't want to try that.


:goodpost::flush:


----------



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

cane76 said:


> I wouldnt believe in abortion either[well i do,but understand why others arent,$$$$] either way if my dog were worth 1,ooo$ a pup,it sucks and people should be way more care carefull,jmo.and yes it does seem quite frequant,it sucks in so many ways.....
> opps here comes another infracrtion BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,lol.....


actually i like what you said here, seems like you and i despite our differences see some stuff the same. i wouldn't have my daughter right now if i had taken the advise of soooo many, but now i am truly blessed. my thoughts on abortioin will never change from being pro life after i met her. in the case if it endangering the mother or rape is only time i think a woman has the right to choose. still i think it's never right personally. for the record i thought i was being careful, but i guess just not careful enough.


----------



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

Mr. Bleezy said:


> actually i like what you said here, seems like you and i despite our differences see some stuff the same. i wouldn't have my daughter right now if i had taken the advise of soooo many, but now i am truly blessed. my thoughts on abortioin will never change from being pro life after i met her. in the case if it endangering the mother or rape is only time i think a woman has the right to choose. still i think it's never right personally. for the record i thought i was being careful, but i guess just not careful enough.


wait a sec you were saying you wouldn't cause of money must have mis read you here. money isn't my prob..GAME ON! LOL/jk


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

No, Bleezy, that's not game.... It's just an instinctual raging hard on. But good luck bro, accidents so happen and even though you and I have had differences in the past I would never believe you would allow you girl to breed so early, as you love your dogs like family. Let us know if she got knocked up when the time comes.


----------



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> No, Bleezy, that's not game.... It's just an instinctual raging hard on. But good luck bro, accidents so happen and even though you and I have had differences in the past I would never believe you would allow you girl to breed so early, as you love your dogs like family. Let us know if she got knocked up when the time comes.


thanks for that. but man i don't think any breed could have pulled that one off. i mean you talk about relentless. i can't get over this one he was SERIOUSLY determined. he literally ran up 15 feet of stairs and charged a wooden gate with a latch. its like when a fireman kicks threw a locked door but with his head. i would understand if he had done it before but he was a virgin. shows you instinct is a strong thing.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Mr. Bleezy said:


> actually i like what you said here, seems like you and i despite our differences see some stuff the same. i wouldn't have my daughter right now if i had taken the advise of soooo many, but now i am truly blessed. my thoughts on abortioin will never change from being pro life after i met her. in the case if it endangering the mother or rape is only time i think a woman has the right to choose. still i think it's never right personally. for the record i thought i was being careful, but i guess just not careful enough.


Bleezy,just because one heated thread doesn't mean i dislike you.AND if I'm pro choice or pro life that's neither hear nor there really,but i can see why someone would sell pups worth 1000$ plus,accident or not,again just basic knowledge or what some would call common sense.
Actually I'm against breeding in all cases in less the stock is amazing in type,temperament and working ability,that's what all breeders should strive for.and since so many do not the breed is in major peril..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Mr. Bleezy said:


> i was trying to warn people of the persistence of these dogs. i believe it is called gameness and i have recently learned that the trait can manifest itself in a way not typically thought of.


Just thought I would clear this up before someone else does..lol
That's not gameness, that's drive. The only way to determine gameness constitutes a felony. Don't let anyone tell you any different..


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> Just thought I would clear this up before someone else does..lol
> That's not gameness, that's drive. The only way to determine gameness constitutes a felony. Don't let anyone tell you any different..


Or have the dog fight a small robot that takes a hour plus to kill,while attacking the dog and dishing out severe punishment,actually,that would also constitute a felony.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

eww...that sux, hey, i got my pup from an 'oops' liter. and i loooove him to death! he's a great dog. the whole abortion thing is sticky for me...if it's in the mothers best intrest as far as health goes, you do what you have to do..but do it before she gets to far along, 
i had that happen to a cat one time, my g'ma kept telling me that she was breed, but she was so young i didn't think she was, well, sure enough she was, but by the time i figured it out she was to far along, she got to have the babies, thankfully they had a nice hay barn to watch and call home. but she was never the same afterwards, maybe it's just a cat thing, but she is crazy now to say the lest.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

cane76 said:


> Or have the dog fight a small robot that takes a hour plus to kill,while attacking the dog and dishing out severe punishment,actually,that would also constitute a felony.


HAHAHAHA AHHHH:rofl: My girlfriend and I were both reading that and both of us just cracked up...


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

If they didnt get together until the 15th day or later, then you have a little better chance of it not taking. I've noticed from the swabs that we've done through the years that their prime is 9-11th day. Thats just with our experience. We have one in heat right now and I can't wait til its over!

Accidents do happen. Dont feel bad about it. If the time comes just take care of it!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

9-11 is the most common.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

There is an injection that can make the female miscarry. Its called a mismate shot it is not expensive and you have to give it and it can be administered 4-5 days after diestrus.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Sampsons Dad said:


> There is an injection that can make the female miscarry. Its called a mismate shot it is not expensive and you have to give it and it can be administered 4-5 days after diestrus.


that is an abortion...


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Sydney said:


> that is an abortion...


...not according to Obama!!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

chic4pits said:


> the whole abortion thing is sticky for me...if it's in the mothers best intrest as far as health goes, you do what you have to do..but do it before she gets to far along,


You know, though, sometimes it's in the breed's best interest. Ready availability is one of the things that's killing these dogs. People can pick them up for $100 on a street corner on any given weekend in many places. Considering few reputable folks would get a puppy off the street corner, it's a safe bet that most then turn around and breed that dog, sell the puppies for $100 on the street corner. And so the cycle continues. It sounds like the OP has a plan for the pups other than what I've described, so I will cross my fingers that it works out for the best.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> There is an injection that can make the female miscarry. Its called a mismate shot it is not expensive and you have to give it and it can be administered 4-5 days after diestrus.


Just wanted to say you've got to be careful with this and do your research. I've heard from dog people who would know that it's not what it's cracked up to be. Supposedly it can create reproductive problems for the female in the future. I also heard a situation where a female given the mismate shot later gave birth to one oversized, deformed puppy. Some vets are refusing to administer them. If a spay/abort is not in this girl's future, it might be best to just start lining up homes now, and then work out the best way to prevent a repeat. (If it was a breeding the OP was planning on doing once, if she does have the puppies, maybe she can get spayed after.)


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

This is a little off subject, but has any research ever been done on the psychological effects of abortions on dogs?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Hopefully it all works out for you, accidents do happen and if we learn something from them the better.

My dog only comes in heat before shows!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Adding human morality to an unwanted dog breeding makes no sense to me. A dog does not have morals nor do they care about a mismate shot. 

We are called to be custodians of our animals welfare. If you don't know the potential health problems you can bring a whole litter of sick dogs in to the gene pool.

I have used lutylase as a mismate shot on my dog once and so have many clients with no ill effect. 

Angel


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

By the way your male is guilty of statutory rape of a minor! 

Anyway according to you that puppy was raped!


----------



## ralford08 (Oct 7, 2008)

LMFAO!!!!!! I wonder if he's eligible for mental steralization?


----------



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

in all honesty i'm not sure exactly how long she was in heat. that was more or less a close guess. but i can tell you this, i haven't had any more attempts and the heat would appear to be over. i didn't even have to send goliath awy. WeIrD! i'm pretty sure it was the last day. just my luck. and cane we're straight i was just messin with ya!


----------



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Adding human morality to an unwanted dog breeding makes no sense to me. A dog does not have morals nor do they care about a mismate shot.
> 
> We are called to be custodians of our animals welfare. If you don't know the potential health problems you can bring a whole litter of sick dogs in to the gene pool.
> 
> ...


if my dog was in danger, and according to my vet she isn't, i would do what i had to do. but just like i believe my girl has the right to live, i also believe her pups do to. kinda like its my fault cause i didn't use protection. i believe god creates life for a reason whether it's a person or a dog. they are capable of loving and experiencing life just as we are. well that's what i believe. i don't judge others beliefs though, it isn't my place.


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

These things do happen Mr.Bleezy...dogs have been mating before man existed, so......I have heard some stories from some human males that went through some serious obstacles to get to the "lady in waiting"....like climb a tree to get in the girl's window, then fall out, get a terrible cut, and climb back up the tree to get to his Juliet!:rofl:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I have all tree branches NEAR any widows rigged, sligtly cut at the tree so that anything over 110lbs on the end of the branch will cause said branch to break and land in what "appears" to be dirt. A closer look would reveal ground glass shards, insulation, itchy powder, nails and ink. Why ink? You are now marked and make identifing the "thief" that I scared away easier in a police lineup when I press charges. Of course to make it to the tree you have to get through a yard of barking dogs, several trip mines and I have everything caught on tape with various game cameras strategically located throughout my property. If however you were to succede dispite all this, all windows have sensors that automatically shut and lock down when it detects an object coming in the window from the outside. It sends a signal to me and opens a safe where I have a gut hook knife, some bands and a hook knife for de nutting goats. GL!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hopefully it did not take. Thank the lord that Midnight across the street did not take. She was going through a false pregnancy...HOORAY!!!!

Rain was in her first heat for over a month...thank the lord above it is over!!!! She was backing her rear end up to everything and everyone..reminded me of a cat!!! She is so confused....lol!!!

When a female is in heat...ANYTHING can happen..even the impossible. The male is so driven by the scent that they will actually hurt themselves to get to the female.
It's like a crackhead looking for their next fix..they will do anything to get it. They all of a sudden have a one track mind.
I have seen one of my friend's male St. Bernard cut his mouth all up trying to chew through a chain link fence to get to a female in heat.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

For times when the females are in heat I put my males on chain runs and the female gets crated until the heat is over. Better to plan breedings properly than to allow unteste unproven dogs to fill the pounds.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Phoenix said:


> These things do happen Mr.Bleezy...dogs have been mating before man existed, so......I have heard some stories from some human males that went through some serious obstacles to get to the "lady in waiting"....like climb a tree to get in the girl's window, then fall out, get a terrible cut, and climb back up the tree to get to his Juliet!:rofl:


Domestic dogs did not exist before Man.


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

That is your opinion,to which you are entitled.Plus, I did not say DOMESTIC dog.....;-)
My post is indended to be taken in a humorous, lighthearted manner.


----------

